# Toshiba theaterview rear projection tv - wierd sound



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

Does your TV have a little on/off slider switch on the back, above that external speaker jacks? If so, turn the TV off and slide the switch back and forth several times. See if that helps any.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Lemme try it now........ (thanks!)......


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Chips, I, YOU, did it!!!!!! YOU ARE THE HERO OF THE DAY IN THIS HOUSE!!!!! 

Geez, I must have nudged it messing with those dvd jack imputs. I tried everything, including caling the local cable Co. 
I was looking at having to but a new TV- $800 or so, these days. Now, no need!!!
Thanks man!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

You might have hit it, or just got a little dirt build up between the contacts. Glad it worked out, if only they were all that easy!


----------



## SteveT (Mar 2, 2012)

*Thanks for the sound fix*

Mr. Chips - Got to your answer by Googling "no sound". Admit also after doing usual removal of tv panels for hopeless look inside. Sure enuf, I DID just dust the back of the tv and must have accidentally flipped off that unknown-to-me speaker switch. Esp w/ my aging eyes hard to see. Thanks! You helped me directly. I still love my 19-yo Toshiba 48" rear-projection tv, and now get to keep it! SteveT


----------

